# Good Luck for Tuesday Minxy



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

Just thought i'd start a topic to wish Minxy good luck for testing on Tuesday.

Good luck hun, i've got everything crossed for your much deserved BFP....


----------



## olive22 (Oct 12, 2006)

Good luck minxy. Fingers crossed for a  .
Lots of       
                 

love olive22


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

GOOD LUCK NATASHA - YOU SO DESERVE THIS.  Got everything crossed   xxxxx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Good Luck Natasha I have everyting crossed for you chick


                                                                 

Sal xxxxx


----------



## loulouw (Sep 7, 2005)

Good luck Minxy!


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

minxy really hope you get your much wanted BFP


----------



## charna (Feb 6, 2006)

Best of Luck


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

I so hope it's the case of 'third time lucky' for you tomorrow chick

sending you lots of      

and 

       


S
xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Awww thanks girls 

I'm at work today and I am feeling so so anxious...more so than last 2 times...maybe cos this is our last little bean.  I've got my Bachs Flower Remedies but they don't seem to be doing anything today !!  I've been feeling really positive...until this morning and I've woken up feeling   ...think I'm just preparing myself for the letdown and heartache.

I may well see if I can leave early as not sure I'm being much use at work to be honest !! 

Will let you know how I get on tomorrow  

Thanks once again for all the continued support - you're fab buddies 

And good luck to all of you too  

Take care
Natasha xx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Aw hon - hang in there! and stay  

As for work - I'd sack it off completely chuck - they'd understand wouldn't they? Get home and get yer feet up!!

Thinking of you!! We need some more good news for the clomid 'golden oldies'  




S
xx


----------



## shara (Jan 31, 2006)

Good luck Minxy, got my fingers crossed for you      

       

I also agree, GO HOME!!!! and have an afternoon to yourself

 

All the best to you

shara XX


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Best of luck Natasha, you really do deserve it. Sending you loads and loads of                                 

Keeping everything crossed for you.

Rosie. xxx


----------



## sue93 (Jun 14, 2006)

just needed to pop in and say good luck natasha - you've been such a support for so many women it must be your time now    

love Sue xxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

honey, sending you lots of   thoughts and  

K
xxxx


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

for tomorrow hun lets hope it's third time lucky 

Binty


----------



## tracyb (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi Natasha,

Sending you loads of                      for tomorrow.

Good luck

Tracy x


----------



## katherine1907 (Apr 25, 2006)

Hey Natasha

Just wanted to add some more positive ribes for you tomorrow - fingers are crossed for you        

Katherine x


----------



## baby whisper (Sep 22, 2004)

good luck natasha

love lea-Anne xxx


----------



## Lolly2 (Oct 5, 2006)

hi not been on nhere for so long but u have helped me out loads - good luck duck


----------



## Kissy Bear (Aug 2, 2006)

Fingers crossed for you hun!


----------



## Vikster (Oct 11, 2005)

Good Luck Minxy, Hope it all goes well tomorrow.


----------



## Tilda (Aug 11, 2006)

Natasha - very best of luck and lots of    for tomorrow.

Tilda xx


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

Natasha - Wishing you loads of luck for tomorrow !!!

Heres to a 

T xx


----------



## sammylou2 (Sep 7, 2006)

Natasha

Wishing you and DH all the luck in the world for tomorrow, will be thinking of you both        

Sam xx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

All the luck in the world Natasha  

Absolutely everything crossed for you 

Much love, Lizzy xxx


----------



## sweetpeapodder (Feb 6, 2005)

I've got my fingers crossed Hun - you really deserve a result


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

We've got everything crossed for you honey 

Looby xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Thank you...Thank you....Thank you 

I've posted on the 2ww board...here's the link...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=73315.0

Still none the wiser but sooooo hoping this is the genuine article !!      

Take care & good luck to everyone... 
Natasha x


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Minxy - I really hope it is too!!!!!  and lots of       I am going away on Saturday so I hope I come back to excellent news.


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Minxy

I have posted on the 2ww thread but just want to let you know I have everything crossed for you and I am feeling very positive about this one       

Sal xxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Thanks Sal....I'm scared to even think it might be real at the moment !!!

Take care
Natasha xx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

well at least you will be keeping clear blue in business for the next 7 days. Just look after yourself and try not to stress. I know easier said than done 

Sal xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

keep us posted Natasha, its sounds VERY promising wooo-hoooo


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Natasha - Janie can't get on FF at the moment as she is in Florence, but she sends huge congrats and hope your BFP sticks  xxxx


----------



## loulouw (Sep 7, 2005)

Congrats Minxy - keeping everything crossed for you


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

OMG Minxy 

hope this REALLY is it for you chick!!

keeping everything crossed for you!!

   

S
xx


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Natasha, I'm really hoping it's the real deal for you and this one is a stayer.            

Keeping everything crossed for next week (and your other tests this week!   - I think it's only fair that you get special dispensation from the   on this occasion. )

Good luck.

Rosie. xxx


----------



## sweetpeapodder (Feb 6, 2005)

OMG OMG!!!!!!!  Minx - I really really hope this is the BFP   - we've all been waiting for it!  
Fingers crossed - take it easy - we are all rooting for you


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

Wonderful news Minxy.... sending you lots of sticky vibes!!


----------



## safarigirl (Feb 23, 2005)

Natasha, this is great news, i've been trying to find a board where the news was posted on, and as an ex clomid person knew i could always find you here.

WHAT WONDERFUL NEWS .... You deserve this so much, fingers crossed for tuesday, but everything is looking great....

so happy for you


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Wonderful news hun hope this one stays sending you loads of 

Binty


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

Congratulations Minxy. Sending you lots of . I've got my  for you. 
Love Tina xx


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Hi Natsaha,

Have posted elsewhere, but hope the Blood tests are going up and up!!!!        
Take it easy too!!! thats an order.  Jo xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Glad to read that you got another BFP on your test this morning, everything crossed it continues


----------



## Kissy Bear (Aug 2, 2006)

its been the talk of the Clomid thread! Congratulations Minxy!

      
 Fingers crossed for you hun!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

I wont be on line now over the weekend Natasha, so wanted to send you lots of positive vibes, I hope those levels are going up and up


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Hi Again,

How are you doing today? been thinking of you and hoping everything is still going upwards        

Love  Jo xx


----------



## mintball (Oct 27, 2005)

Hi Jo and all of Natasha's friends,

You need to read the post on the 2ww section, sad news, it is a bfn for Natasha. I don't know how to paste the link I'm afraid....

Life is so cruel.

Em x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

oh no


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

I am so gutted for you Natasha. If anyone deserved it this time round it was you


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

honey, I'm so sorry  

xxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi ladies

Thanks so much for your amazing support over this last, very stressful week.  As I'm sure you're all probably aware by now, it was the hcg injection still in my body, giving false positives.  I've always read that it takes approx 1 day for 1000iu to leave the body...I had 6500iu on 3dpt and then again 8dpt...but even 9 days after taking the last injection I was still getting +ve hpts...just goes to show how different we all and how it can vary so much in how long it takes for the drugs to be out of our system.

Anyway, finally got a negative result today (clinic wanted me to test to be 100%), I started getting terrible cramps yesterday and started bleeding today   Very rundown, coldsores all round my mouth (which I get when stressed) and am gonna get signed off work this week as just dont think I'll be any good to anyone this week.

This time round seems to have hit us harder, I think because it was our last little snowbaby and now its back to a full ivf cycle again...not sure when...we should reach top of nhs list in spring/summer next year so don't know if we'll wait for nhs funding or if we've enough saved for another private treatment...

Anyway, thanks once again...means so much 

Take care
Natasha xx


----------



## Deneez (Sep 14, 2006)

So sorry to hear about your BFN Natasha, life is very cruel.

Deneez
x


----------



## tracyb (Aug 29, 2005)

Oh Natasha I am so sorry  

Why is it never straight forward??!!!!  It must have been so difficult not to get your hopes up.

I think you are doing the right thing taking some time off work, please take good care of yourself and wishing you loads of luck for your next treatment when you decide what to do, give yourself some time first though.

Love Tracy xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Natasha hunny, i posted on the 2ww thread,  I am so very sorry to hear of what you have been through. Life is so [email protected]@dy cruel. I really thought this was it.
Take some time for yourself and we are of course here for you 
xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## charna (Feb 6, 2006)

Thinking of you.


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Natasha.....thinking of you honey. I'm so sorry you have to go this all over again. 

Lots of Love
xxxxxxx


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Natasha, I'm so sorry and sending you loads and loads of          

I really hope you don't have to wait too long to start your next treatment cycle. It has to be your turn soon, you really do deserve it.  

Rosie. xxx


----------



## olive22 (Oct 12, 2006)

Natasha
  I'm so sorry to hear your news. Take some time out and have some me time.
Lots of     

Take care, thinking of you

Olive 22


----------



## loulouw (Sep 7, 2005)

Sorry to hear your news -    

Louise xx


----------



## Tiggy (Jun 24, 2006)

I'm so sorry for you and your DH 

Txx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Minxy - Sarah Stewart has text me from her hols today asking after you.

I told her that it was bad news and she has asked for me to send you LOTS of hugs and kisses and to let you know she's thinking of you and Gareth....be it thousands of miles away!!


S
xxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Thanks so much ladies...I know I've said it before but it does mean alot.

Finding it quite hard this time round and am avoiding friends with bumps and newborns as I just can't cope with it at the moment and keep 

b3ndy...please say a massive thanks to Sarah for thinking of me whilst shes on hols 

Take care
Natasha xx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

will do hon

and it goes without saying - we're all thinking of you!!

  


S
xx


----------



## Mrs Hopeful (Sep 1, 2006)

So sorry Minxy,

Hope you get to the top of that IVF list asap,  no one deserves it more than you.

Lots of love and squeezes

Mrs H xxxxxxxxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

dont worry about avoiding friends with bubbas and bumps hun, take time for you and Gareth, you're the only two people who matter in all this


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Hi Natasha

Just did a massive post and lost it all   PC.

Anyway, Sarah Stewart just quickly logged on from New York, she didn't have time to get on all the boards but has left a message on the Clomid Oldies thread asking us to send you a big   from her.

We are all thinking of you   

Jane xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Thanks for passing the message on Jane  and also, thanks to you for sending messages whilst you were away too....  

N xx


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Your welcome hun


----------



## Witchie Poo Cat (Aug 12, 2005)

Natasha

Ive not been around for about a month and have only just heard of your sad news.  Just wanted to say how sorry I am that your BFP was a false positive.  My last cycle was the hardest so far in the 8 years Ive been trying and that is why Ive kept away.  I had almost every pregnancy symptom you can imagine, I had convinced myself this was it, BFN x 4    This is my last injectable cycle then hopefully moving onto IUI in the New Year as my weight is only 7lbs over what it should be.

Interestingly, I administered my Pregnyl on Wednesday (5000iu) and did an HPT yesterday, 24hrs later, as I wanted to know what a BFP looked like!! (i know, Im odd that way).  I did two tests, a tesco one and a dip stick one.  Well I was shocked to see that both of them were barely positive.  I definitely had to do the whole tilt-the-stick-hold-it-under-a-halogen-lightbulb thing to see the lines!  After your experience getting a strong BFP so long after your injection is just goes to prove what you said in one of your earlier posts, these fertility drugs affect us all in completely different ways, you can never be truly certain.

Anyway, thats by-the-by.  Sending you a big ((((((((((hug)))))))))) and hoping that you are coping as well as can be expected under the circumstances.

Good luck and sincerely hoping you get that long awaited, and most deserved, BFP soon.

Hugs

Witchie Poo Cat xx


----------

